# Vent Noir - 64cm?



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone out there riding a Vent Noir in a 64? Got a friend who is 6'6" tall and I am trying to help him buy a bike. It looks like the 64 will fit, except I cannot get a head tube length measurement from bikes direct.

If you do ride one, how tall are you? Any problem getting the handlebars high enough?

Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

The manufacture "Motobecane" :thumbsup: offers almost no info and no geo chart on the website and the retailer BD won't provide you fairly simple requested information.

And why do you want to but from them?


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

Lifelover said:


> The manufacture "Motobecane" :thumbsup: offers almost no info and no geo chart on the website and the retailer BD won't provide you fairly simple requested information.
> 
> And why do you want to but from them?


I am beginning to wonder why myself. Motobecane does have geo on their site, but not the head tube length. When I asked for it, they said their bikes are in Texas and their offices are in Florida, so they cannot get it. Seems to me a tape measure and a phone would fix this.

This is for a friend that is getting into his first road bike. And because he is 6'6" tall, head tube length does matter. I am concerned he might not get the bars high enough. With the 64, he will still have more than three inches of standover.

We are hitting some bike stores tomorrow to check out a few other bikes. This bike seems priced right for the spec, but is not worth a dime if it will not fit him.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

kmc said:


> I am beginning to wonder why myself. Motobecane does have geo on their site, but not the head tube length. When I asked for it, they said their bikes are in Texas and their offices are in Florida, so they cannot get it. Seems to me a tape measure and a phone would fix this.
> 
> This is for a friend that is getting into his first road bike. And because he is 6'6" tall, head tube length does matter. I am concerned he might not get the bars high enough. With the 64, he will still have more than three inches of standover.
> 
> We are hitting some bike stores tomorrow to check out a few other bikes. This bike seems priced right for the spec, but is not worth a dime if it will not fit him.


Call up Cycle Spectrum. They should be able to give you the information you need.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> The manufacture "Motobecane" :thumbsup: offers almost no info and no geo chart on the website


Really? http://www.motobecane.com/


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

rogerstg said:


> Really? http://www.motobecane.com/


Notice no head tube length???


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

kmc said:


> Notice no head tube length???


Do many manufacturers list that?

FWIW, I don't think head tube length will fully answer your question either since the ability to raise the bars depends on where they cut the steerer tube. Of course if it's too short you can always get an extension.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

rogerstg said:


> Do many manufacturers list that?
> 
> FWIW, I don't think head tube length will fully answer your question either since the ability to raise the bars depends on where they cut the steerer tube. Of course if it's too short you can always get an extension.


Almost all manufacturers list that. Go look at a few other web sites and you will see it listed within their geometry.

Head tube is part of the equation, but an important part. Steerer tube length in addition to stem rise/length also are factors. I have two bikes - one with a 14cm head tube and another with an 18.5 head tube. The 14cm headtube is almost too small...I am running the maximum amount of spacers allowable by the fork manufacturer and positive stem to get it to work. The 18.5 bike I have no issues with. So, it does matter.

What kind of extension are you referring to?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1...Next to top tube length, head tube length is second on my list of priorities.. It's very important measurement..... I'm sure this is something BD can add to their geometry charts...


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

kmc said:


> What kind of extension are you referring to?


http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/stems/index.html

Part way down the page there are Stem Raisers[sp?] for Threadless Headsets

I've never used one though, but have seen them on other bikes.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

kmc said:


> Anyone out there riding a Vent Noir in a 64? Got a friend who is 6'6" tall and I am trying to help him buy a bike. It looks like the 64 will fit, except I cannot get a head tube length measurement from bikes direct.
> 
> If you do ride one, how tall are you? Any problem getting the handlebars high enough?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who responds.


Send a private message to Mike at BD with your question...I am sure he can get the info for you...his name on here is bikesdirect


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*nope...*



tennis5 said:


> Send a private message to Mike at BD with your question...I am sure he can get the info for you...his name on here is bikesdirect


No go...I have been sharing emails with Mike...he is the guy that says he cannot get the head tube length.

I also emailed Motobecane...no response. At this point I have done all I can and have about given up. If my friend orders this bike, it will be a gamble. Don't know if we want to go there. Oh well.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

juicemansam said:


> Call up Cycle Spectrum. They should be able to give you the information you need.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did call...they do not have any 64s in stock.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

kmc said:


> No go...I have been sharing emails with Mike...he is the guy that says he cannot get the head tube length.
> 
> I also emailed Motobecane...no response. At this point I have done all I can and have about given up. If my friend orders this bike, it will be a gamble. Don't know if we want to go there. Oh well.



There is no one at Motobecane. It is just a branding named own by BD. Not really a company with employees. If you do get a response it will be from the same folks you have already talked too.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

kmc said:


> I am beginning to wonder why myself. Motobecane does have geo on their site, but not the head tube length. When I asked for it, they said their bikes are in Texas and their offices are in Florida, so they cannot get it. Seems to me a tape measure and a phone would fix this.
> 
> This is for a friend that is getting into his first road bike. And because he is 6'6" tall, head tube length does matter. I am concerned he might not get the bars high enough. With the 64, he will still have more than three inches of standover.
> 
> We are hitting some bike stores tomorrow to check out a few other bikes. This bike seems priced right for the spec, but is not worth a dime if it will not fit him.


I am going to the warehouse next week
and I will measure the HT myself on several models
then I can get them posted

We have sold way over 1000 units using this frame geometry in the 64c size
people seem to love them
however, maybe the reason we sell so many 64c is the fact that we stock them [most dealers do not stock 64cm]

and the Vent Noir is the biggest seller in tall sizes under $1000
I think due to the very durable wheels [probably strongest wheels put on a race bike]
Mercier Serpens is our other big seller in 64c - but it sells out as quick as we get them in
We are getting lots of requests for even higher than Serpens in 64c and so we are looking at a Ti bike in that size

My Kenesis Spec sheets show 190mm HT on that size; but I have not measured it; so I am unsure

Seems more customers want this HT spec; so we will start adding it on models as time permits

thanks


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

kmc said:


> No go...I have been sharing emails with Mike...he is the guy that says he cannot get the head tube length.




Actually, I think you must have been e-mailing someone in the office

Anyway, I started wanting to know this right away myself. So I started calling our stores; and every one of the first 5 I called had recently sold out of 64c that use that frame.
I guess there is a lot of rather tall riders coming out for spring

Finally found one
HT is 200mm on the 64c Vent Noir
and found a 62c also [its HT is 180mm]
these are traditional frames; not compact

I added 64c track and cyclo cross bikes to my orders this winter; they are just now about to come in. I was a little nervous about such large bikes in track and cyclo cross; but I am starting to think it was a good idea.

for those that are interested our 2009 bikes with 64c frame available will be
MIRAGE SPORT
MIRAGE PRO
RECORD
GRAND RECORDS
VENT NOIR
SPRINT
LE CHAMPION SL Ti
MESSENGER
FANTOM CX
FANTOM CROSS
FANTOM CROSS PRO

HOUR
TOURIST

GALAXY
CORVUS
SERPENS

KILO TT [will come 60c and 63c C-T - which is like 63c and 66c]

also adding lots of very small sizes too

thanks for the question


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

*thanks mike*

Thanks Mike for that info...it makes sizing him up much easier.

Also...if you are Mike Spratt, you are the person I have been emailing.

Again, thanks for the effort to find the head tube length. Please consider adding this measurement to your geometry.

Kurt


----------

